# Strikeforce returns to Primetime for HWGP finals with a 4 1/2hour MMA Extravaganza!



## Primetime

Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix Finals 19th May

Primetime Provides A 4 1/2 Hour MMA Extravaganza For HWGP Final

Primetime: Channel 480 on Sky and Online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier

Strikeforce: Heavyweight Grand Prix Final - Barnett vs Cormier

On 19th May Strikeforce returns to its hometown of San Jose, California to bring us the final instalment of the acclaimed Heavyweight Grand Prix tournament.

On 12th February 2011 Strikeforce launched the Heavyweight Grand Prix, bringing together eight of the World's best Heavyweight fighters to compete in a tournament format. Pitting such heavyweight luminaries as Fedor Emilianenko, Alistair Overeem, Fabricio Werdum, Josh Barnett and Andrei Arlovski against each other, the winner would be able to claim the crown of best Heavyweight on the Planet.

Long time Heavyweight number 1, Fedor Emilianenko, was the early favourite for the crown despite coming in off a shock loss to Fabricio Werdum. However Fedor's dominance would be shattered as he was brutally picked apart by Antonio 'Big Foot' Silva in a 2nd round defeat which left many wondering if Fedor would fight again.

'Big Foot' Silva would assume the favourites mantle as Alistair Overeem was forced to withdraw from the tournament following a contract dispute with Strikeforce over his required recovery time following an injury in his victory over Werdum.

Daniel Cormier was then drafted in as a reserve to replace Overeem and instantly turned the tournament on its head by defeating Silva in the tournament semi finals setting up a mouth watering final with the controversial veteran Josh Barnett.

Barnett's route to the final came following victories over Brett Rogers and Sergei Kharitonov, and with his tournament pedigree will now be many people's favourite to lift the trophy. Daniel Cormier, though, will be looking to cause another major upset and establish himself as one of the world's elite Heavyweight fighters.

To celebrate the conclusion of this acclaimed tournament, Primetime will be bringing you 6 hours of MMA action by broadcasting the full preliminary bouts as well as the full main card from 1am on 19th May. This includes Gilbert Melendez defending his Lightweight title in a rubber match with Josh Thompson as well as Rafael Cavalcante vs Mike Kyle.

So join us on 19th May from 1am for an exciting night of MMA action to see just who is the best Heavyweight in the World!

Strikeforce:Barnett vs Cormier will be broadcast live at 1am on Saturday 19th May, and will be repeated for the following 6 days. Watch on Ch480 on Sky and online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier - only £9.95!

For full fight card and information about future Primetime events please see Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier


----------



## Primetime

We'll post updates about the broadcast in this forum, if you have any questions please let us know


----------



## Primetime

Primetime exclusiveinterview with UFC 1 commentator and Karate legend Bill Wallace

Primetime Exclusive: Interview with UFC 1 Commentator and Karate Legend Bill Wallace | Primetime


----------



## Primetime

http://www.primetimelive.co.uk/news/strikeforce/strikeforce-hwgp-final-preview-video/


----------



## Primetime

Primetime Announce Partnership With BetVictor - Strikeforce Odds Now Available in UK! | Primetime


----------



## Primetime

Our betting partners BetVictor today have released odds for Gilbert Melendez vs Josh Thompson - check out BetVictor : Boxing/MMA for the latest odds


----------



## Primetime

Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix Finals 19th May

Finalised Line-up Announced

Primetime: Channel 480 on Sky and Online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier

Strikeforce: Heavyweight Grand Prix Final - Barnett vs

Cormier

Strikeforce have announced the completed line-up for the Heavyweight Grand Prix final on 19th May. Primetime will be bringing you the complete line-up on the night including all the prelims shown on Showtime Extreme in the USA.

The complete cards are as follows;

Main Card:

Josh Barnett vs Daniel Cormier

Heavyweight Grand Prix final

Gilbert Melendez © vs Josh Thomspon

Strikeforce Lightweight Title Fight

Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante vs Mike Kyle

Chris Spang vs Nah-Shon Burrell

Prelimnary Card:

Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante vs Isaac Vallie-Flagg

Virgil Zwicker vs Carlos Inocente

Gian Villante vs Derrick Mehman

Quinn Mulhern vs Yuvi Villefort

So join us at 1am on 19th May for 4 1/2 hours of nonstop MMA exclusively on Primetime

Strikeforce:Barnett vs Cormier

will be broadcast live at 1am on Saturday 19th May, and will be

repeated for the following 6 days. Watch on Ch480 on Sky and online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier - only £9.95!


----------



## Primetime

Primetime Fight Week Schedule

Strikeforce: Barnett vs Cormier

Primetime: Channel 480 on Sky and Online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley

Strikeforce: Heavyweight Grand Prix Final - Barnett vs Cormier

Primetime are pleased to announce an exciting schedule of free programming all week as we build up towards the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix Final.

Monday 14/05/2012

19:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Fedor vs. Silva

Tuesday 15/05/2012

19:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Overeem vs. Werdum

Wednesday 16/05/2012

19:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Barnett vs. Kharitonov + Cormier vs Silva

Thursday 17/05/2012

19:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Fedor vs. Silva

Friday 18/05/2012

19:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Overeem vs. Werdum

Saturday 19/05/2012

22:00 - Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Barnett vs. Kharitonov + Cormier vs Silva

Strikeforce:Barnett vs Cormier will be broadcast live at 1am on Saturday 19th May, and will be repeated for the following 6 days. Watch on Ch480 on Sky and online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley - only £9.95!

You can order the card for only £9.95 by calling 08712004444*, visiting Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley or Virgin Media customers can purchase using the 'On Demand' menu. Customers on Sky must register the first time they use Primetime and once registered can purchase using the 'box office' menu.


----------



## Primetime




----------



## Primetime

Couple of articles in the mirror today about the HWGP final tommorow night

Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix: Former Olympian Daniel Cormier ready for career-defining fight - Mirror Online

Strikeforce heavyweight Josh Barnett ready to return to the big time - Mirror Online


----------



## Primetime

Remember to join us tonight for an MMA extravaganza as we show all the Strikeforce action from San Jose.

We start at 10pm with reruns of the Semi's going out free on ch480 on Sky

Then from 1am we will be showing the full show starting with the prelims(Sho Extreme show) before the main card begins at 3am.

So if you're in the UK or ROI join us on Primetime tonight for non stop strikeforce action!!

Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley, ch480 on Sky or Virgin On Demand

If you need any help just post in this thread and I will be keeping an eye all day


----------



## Primetime

To order tonight's event on Sky

Call 08712004444 or go to Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley and follow the watch on TV links

You will need to have your viewing card number ready but your viewing card must be in the box and the box switched on when you order or you will miss your signal

If you have registered before and have a phoneline connected to your box you can order through the box office menu. If you have an insufficient credit message it means you have a failed payment on your account with us, do not call Sky about this call customer services direct on 08448429844

If you experience a blue screen this means you missed your signal, call customer services direct on 08448429844 to get it resent and instantly resolved. You can also try unplugging your box from the wall for 30 seconds to force a reboot.

If you need to email about TV [email protected] , customers service number is 08448429844 - this is direct to an agent and a national rate call

If you want to record with Sky+ read the rules here - Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley

The lines are busy so if you need help you will need to hold briefly

Web - Order at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier & Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley following the watch online links

Any support issues email [email protected]

Virgin - Order through the on demand menus. Any customer services issues need to be directed to Virgin Media customer services on the usual numbers

I hope this helps and I will check in as often as possible to help further


----------

